# I looked into his eyes



## valdur

Hey guys,

Looking for the right translation for this. 

Thanks!


----------



## Perseas

Κοίταξα (μέσα) στα μάτια του.
Τον κοίταξα (μέσα) στα μάτια (του).


----------



## Acestor

I'd go for the simple version:
Τον κοίταξα στα μάτια.
Occasionally:
Τον κοίταξα κατάματα. (emphatic)


----------



## valdur

Acestor said:


> I'd go for the simple version:
> Τον κοίταξα στα μάτια.
> Occasionally:
> Τον κοίταξα κατάματα. (emphatic)


Thank you!
So of the options listed by Perseas the most common would be Τον κοίταξα στα μάτια.
If the Tov is there what would adding Tou at the end accomplish? Or is it gratuitous?


----------



## Acestor

valdur said:


> If the Tov is there what would adding Tou at the end accomplish? Or is it gratuitous?


It would not accomplish anything. To me it would sound wrong.


----------



## valdur

Acestor said:


> It would not accomplish anything. To me it would sound wrong.


Ok thanks very much for your response.


----------



## Perseas

valdur said:


> If the Tov is there what would adding Tou at the end accomplish? Or is it gratuitous?


Yes, it's not a good style. But sometimes you can use it on purpose, eg. when you need to give emphasis on "him" -- mostly in oral speech. Hence the brackets (του).


----------



## Librarian44

I would never say Τον κοίταξα μέσα στα μάτια. I find μέσα absolutely redundant. Actually τον κοίταξα κατάματα is better in my opinion.


----------

